# Tablet für World of Warcraft - Nur für Angeln!



## MalveniaMagier (30. Juni 2020)

*Tablet für World of Warcraft - Nur für Angeln!*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Tablet für World of Warcraft. Damit soll wirklich nur geangelt werden und in der Gilde bisschen chatten. Kein Raid, kein Questen oder mPlus. Alles auf der niedrigsten Graka Einstellung!

Wichtig wäre 

- Akku hält 4 Stunden durch
- Leicht
- Günstig

Habt ihr da ein paar Ideen?

Gruß
Magier


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2020)

Nur zum Verständnis: Gibt es eine Version von WoW für Android, die Du spielst? Oder willst du per Tablet über ne Art Clouddienst "spielen" ? Denn die PC-Version läuft natürlich nicht auf einem normalen Tablet.


----------



## MalveniaMagier (30. Juni 2020)

Hey Herbboy,
mein Fehler! Ich hätte erwähnen sollen das es natürlich ein Windows Tablet sein muss. Android geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2020)

MalveniaMagier schrieb:


> Hey Herbboy,
> mein Fehler! Ich hätte erwähnen sollen das es natürlich ein Windows Tablet sein muss. Android geht natürlich nicht.



ok, da weiß ich jetzt zwar nicht genau bescheid, aber zB bis 400€ kriegst du da maximal eine Intel UHD 650, also einen internen Grafikchip - ob WoW damit überhaupt läuft? Und dann auch noch 4h per Akku? UND: Auf Tablets läuft meistens Windows 10 in der S-Version - ich weiß nicht, ob das für WoW geht.

Wäre ein Notebook nicht die bessere Wahl? Was wolltest du überhaupt maximal ausgeben?


----------



## MalveniaMagier (30. Juni 2020)

Hey Herbboy,
gibt es denn ein Notebook mit 10 Zoll? Vllt ein Netbook? Ich könnte auch 500€ ausgeben. Aber das wäre mir fürs Angeln nicht Wert!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2020)

MalveniaMagier schrieb:


> Hey Herbboy,
> gibt es denn ein Notebook mit 10 Zoll? Vllt ein Netbook? Ich könnte auch 500€ ausgeben. Aber das wäre mir fürs Angeln nicht Wert!



Es gibt keine so kleinen Geräte, bei denen WoW garantiert läuft, jedenfalls könnte ich nicht zusichern, dass es mit den Grafiklösungen in Mini-Notebooks klappt. Das ist eben das Problem.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2020)

Auch nicht zu vergessen,daß WoW inzwischen einiges an Speicherplatz verbraucht. So groß sind die Laufwerke in Tablets vielleicht gar nicht.


----------

